

Is microtask the future of work? - daviday
http://gigaom.com/2010/10/08/is-microtask-the-future-of-work/

======
wccrawford
No. It should be pretty obvious that this doesn't work for most 'work' and
only works for repetitive things that just use the things that the human brain
can do in seconds that might be impossible on a computer. OCR, while not
impossible, is much more error-prone with computers than humans when dealing
with hand-writing, for instance.

And there's certainly no way this 'microtask' is going to do janitorial work.

The applications of this are fairly limited, and calling it 'the future of
work' is ridiculous.

